# Worthwhile upgrade



## RCCinNC

From the website, the VSC Tools fence has always impressed me. I really don't need to "upgrade" my fence system, but if I did, I'd give them a serious look. What I really like is how they provide offset and adjustable t-squares for differing applications, and provide their proprietary aluminum extrusions separately, so you can custom design your fence for your needs.


----------



## ssnvet

We build quite often with extruded AL t-track at work and I'm always impressed how dead straight it is.

Having all of those tracks sure opens up a lot of possibilities for feather boards and such.


----------



## jonah

I was in the same situation as you, except the saw I bought had a fence but no rails. I ended up selling the Biesemeyer fence and using the money to pay for the VSCT fence. I found a set of PM rails at a local dealer and went with those.


----------



## NormG

Looks pretty well made and thought out


----------



## myrick

I share your enthusiasm! I also purchased the VSC Tools fence. Years ago I purchased a Mulecab fence, and although it was a vast improvement over my old Unisaw fence, it still moved some if push against, and for the most accurate cuts, I would have to clamp the far end of the fence. The VSC fence is rock solid, and the rail were not hard to build. And I am always mildly surprised how accurate the rail ruler is when I check the fence to blade measurement, (I keep checking!).This is the fence I'll go to my grave with!


----------

